# ARGB und RGB



## sebbi1234 (5. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.

Ich fertige mit einem Programm Screenshots von einem Bildschirm an und schicke dann die RGB-Werte der einzelnen Pixel übers Internet an einen anderen Rechner, der dieses Bild dann darstellen soll. So zumindest die Theorie. Die Screenshots werden in ein BufferedImage gespeichert, aus dem ich die RGB-Informationen mit .getRGB(x,y) hole. Auf der anderen Seite benutze ich wiederum ein BufferedImage um das Bild wieder zusammenzusetzen. Dort verwende ich dann die .setRGB(x,y,rgb) Methode. Hier bekomme ich jedoch eine Fehlermeldung. Übertragen werden dabei RGB-Informationswerte, wie zum Beispiel die Zahl -9474193. 

Hat da jemand eine Idee, weswegen dieser Fehler auftritt?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (6. Dezember 2007)

Moin!


sebbi1234 hat gesagt.:


> Hat da jemand eine Idee, weswegen dieser Fehler auftritt?


Ja welcher Fehler denn Du solltest vielleicht mal beschreiben, was genau passiert...

Generell, hast du denn überprüft, dass das was du sendest, das gleiche ist, was du auch empfängst?

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## sebbi1234 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

zunächst einmal kann ich versichern, dass ich nachgeprüft habe, dass der empfangene Integer-Wert auch dem des gesendeten entspricht.

Folgender Fehler tritt bei der Methode .setRGB auf:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at Server.paint(Server.java:84)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## zeja (6. Dezember 2007)

Was steht denn in Zeile 84 der Klasse Server?

Das BufferedImage nehm ich an? Was auch immer vorm Punkt steht ist auf jeden Fall null.


----------



## Matze (7. Dezember 2007)

Lass mal ausgeben, ob dein Image leer ist. Und bitte benutze das nächste Mal die Code-Tags.


----------

